# small short windmills



## patarini (Nov 19, 2004)

For the experts here, I live in a valley, was thinking of 1 low wind turbine(hornet) and 1 higher speed 403-x? just for assistance to the solar cells in winter and stormy conditions, I get a lot of small breezes here, say 15 tops and usually lots less as the wind goes up or down the valley floor (valley is only 300 ft wide or so, Would they help at all? not worried about cost efficency per se, just extra help in dark days!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Very liittle


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

When the wind speed doubles, the power produced goes up is it 4x as much? So, you are at 1/3 or less of good wind speed maybe???? So you have - well, not much production.

You are _really_ limiting yourself in your conditions. Doesn't seem worth the effort?

--->Paul


----------



## patarini (Nov 19, 2004)

was hoping to use wind in the winter and storm season just to help keep batteries charged up, will rethink it now.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Just one of my complaints of the * Air * toys is the amount of wind it takes to get up to its max rating.
How often do you have 30 mph winds....................?

Ok, so it gusts to that during a *storm*.
How often is that..............?

So the average annual output is rather dismal.

Of course there are a few exceptions.......
But I venture to say that darn few of the folks here on this board live in a wind zone 5 or 6 area like the Wy. guy.


----------



## JV (May 26, 2003)

You would be better off putting your time and money towards more batteries and panels. The turbulance of the valley winds would decrease the amount of power they could provide substantially.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I belive the general rule is 20-30 ft above any tress,etc within 500ft because of turbulance.In the graet plains short windmills were used because ther was'nt anything to obstruct and break up windflow...


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

check out the small windmill at mike's windmill shop. I happened across it and it looked very interesting.


----------

